# You guys often talk about prices to do driveways.....



## Kentuckydiesel (Dec 12, 2005)

I assume that when you say something like $40 it's to do a small neighborhood driveway, right??

How do y'all charge when it's driveways of people on 10-30 acre lots? Driveways are usually very long so it's much like plowing a small road. I am looking to get into doing both types but they would obviously have different rates associated with them. Thanks, Phillip


----------



## JElmWin (Jan 10, 2004)

Yes, you charge more. But it's whatever your market will bear. I'd guesstimate how long you think it'll take to do the drive. Simple answer is to drive the length of the driveway at 5-10MPH. Then do some turns at home end to mimic plowing. See how long it takes you and convert that to your expected rate. Don't sell yourself short just because you're asking $100-$200 for a long driveway. I'd be wary of steep hills and sudden drop offs. If you get stuck then no price will be high enough. I've done plenty of 1/4-1/2 mile drives. One I was charging a dude $200 for a horseshoe road on a hillside. It was scary, 2'+ snowdrifts and whiteout conditions were common. I slid down one side once. Next season he hired some moron at $10/hour who lived 1 hour away!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

It is very important not to sell yourself short. Check around with some other guys in your area and see what they are getting. Sat away from hills if at all possible... I learned my leason during the last storm. I gave a guy an estimate for a driveway (that I thought was his), he exepted, but it turned out to be the driveway acroos the street from him (the mailboxes were all messed up). What a mess! I started to plow the driveway that I thought was his and some nice guy came out and said that he was so thankful that someone would come and plow his driveway... I soon figured out what was going on. I finished up on his driveway for him becasue of my mistake and went to look for the right house, which just happened to be 400'+ up the side of a hill. I could not just leave the guy stranded, so my cockiness set in and took my try at the hill. Well, about halfway up I realized there was no way, so with the last bit of effort from the truck slowly lifted the plow to grade out the pile that I had made, but it was too late. Started to slide back down the driveway, first backwards, then sideways, then forward, and then sideways again. Did not hit a thing... not a dent or a scratch. Man did I learn me lesson. I got my buddy to plow this guy out from then on! What an embarassment. I am so glad that I do not have any other customers in the area that would have seen that.


----------



## Superdudee (Dec 20, 2005)

long country drives i charge $150 hr.


----------

